# Darkroom Espresso, swindon



## woziestevie (Jan 15, 2013)

Darkroom is a new coffee shop that opened in Swindon this month, Jackie and Andy who own darkroom came and found me in my old job (central library cafe, I now work for Harris and Hoole Swindon) about 3 months ago as they had heard about me through twitter. Once they Introduced themselves there passion for coffee was clear and Jackie told me she was ex Taylor st









I am pleased they took there time in opening as it is clear to see the care and consideration that has gone into everything inside the shop.

I have been in many times since they have opened and it is such a light, lovely relaxing space to enjoy a fantastic cup of coffee (or tea )

there espresso is from roundhill and it is fair to say it is one of the best espresso's I've had all year (I've had a lot lol) they also have a guest in from square mile but they are not using it yet because it is to fresh, only a day or 2 since roast. The flat whites are always a delight and I also adore the green rooibos tea they stock (Waterloo tea)

the thing I love most is that as cyclist I am allowed to take my bike in with me so I can keep an eye on it while I enjoy my coffee, this is a huge selling point for me and more places should allow this to happen









soo too happy to see Swindon is finally getting a coffee culture

there twitter is @DarkroomSN1


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

These guys are really nice people, really keen to give a great service, I was in there last week, the roundhill flat white I had was really well made with great attention to detail, definitely worth checking out if you are in Swindon, as it is the only place that I have had a decent coffee from.


----------



## Barry Cook (Feb 14, 2012)

Nice pics, Steve. Gonna struggle to get there myself due to still doing 7 days a week, but will do my best to find time to get there probably in the new year.

Also hoping that someone reading this who unfortunately ends up in Swindon can try the other new coffee shop in Swindon Old Town, Baila Coffee & Vinyl, on Victoria Road. Again, work dictates I can't visit them during normal hours but waiting for them to have some evening sessions that I can go to instead.


----------

